# Scottish mini meet Wed 7th Nov ?



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, Im coming up to Scotland , staying at Cameron House for a week and was wondering if any one in that area fancies a liitle meet up on wedensday night 7th of November ? Suggestions welcome for location, I dont mind travelling a bit if anyone has a good place in mind for a bite to eat and a chat.
Cheers
Mal


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You book a table at the Cameron hotel :wink: am up for a meet Mal will let you know if am on call or not but sure I can sort something out for the 7th


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be up for something think Zoe is working away for a few days then so I'll only have to pay for myself :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: Makes it cheaper. Trev, can book the hotel if you want ( I get 20% discount ) or we could meet halfway ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: Mal stayed there for a week a couple of years ago in the villas, still paying it off :wink: will have a look at places around there, so it not so far for peeps to travel mid week looking forward to it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Im sure there is burger selling establishment in the surrounding area that is reasonably priced :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Im sure there is burger selling establishment in the surrounding area that is reasonably priced :roll: :lol:


 Thought you might know of a burger van in and around that area :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I might be up for that [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

The more the merrier. 8)


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I would be up for that  would save me making my tea that night :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Reading between the lines mate, you want us to buy your dinner :lol: :-*


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

This is looking good, We just need a venue now.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now, anymore for this ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

We found somewhere to go yet?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not yet, any ideas ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If its Loch Lomond, then i will have to pass as its a 4 hour drive from Aberdeen..  
Steve


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't know what everyone fancies but plenty eating places on Byres Road (Glasgow West End),,,eg nice Italian.. Paperino's (G12 8UD).

Handy for Mal comin in from Loch Lomond. The rest of us could meet up at Glasgow Fort and drive in.....alternatively there is Frankie & Benny's at Glasgow Fort (G33 5AL)

Just something to start us thinking.....I'm easy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Theres a fine dining at some scottish place near the fort as well...goes by the name of McDonalds. Never heard of it before. :roll:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Theres a fine dining at some scottish place near the fort as well...goes by the name of McDonalds. Never heard of it before. :roll:


McCheapskate [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me and Elaine dont mind. What ever you fancy.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

So where are we going?

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

I shall have to miss this event, but hope you guys have a great time whatever you decide.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

sorry mal I wont be able to make it for tonight. got a list of stuff to get done on the house now that zoe is away for a few days :x


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No bother. Shame you both cant make it. Maybe next time. Anybody still coming?

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Going to have to cancel this due to lack of interest. Sorry.:sad:

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a real disappointment there was not more interest shown Mal 

...............hope you guys enjoy the rest of your week up here 

Jimmy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. Had a great time so far.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------

